# TrendMicro Update Mess



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Hello.

1) Being moved to try to deal with things n my own, I have been in contact with at least 4 humans at Trend in last week. Not one seems to even get the problem.

2) I have used and adored Trend Micro Antispy for a year....carefully chosen. I recently got U r expiring, pls renew window offering me V good price.

3) I naturally went 4 it, then followied the usual steps to renew as per their email.

4) The new file....I had 3.0 and this new wounded one is 3.5....had problems from jump: scan did not work properly, I had no sounds....they have amazing sounds and U have two options when U want sounds.

5) On my own I deleted everything; add/remove; W explorer; search...including finally the reg keys and sub keys.....downloaded fres installation files. 4 times.

6) 3 of their people emailed me crap....do this, do that.....then one said delete and do new download. Been there, doned that, have the T shirt.

&) Early this AM on my laptop, seeing the old build work as always, I got I needed to do another deletion on desktop and find the orignal build. I did. On download.com. It works normally. But something is wrong. with the new one I feel I should have....and nobody there seems 2 B able to fkgure it out.

I dont have all the mails....but Ihave a couple and I will paste them. Just before, when a new guy told me my drivers needed updatng or redinstalling...I shot myself. OK, not exactly.
I assumed they wold help n this. they R n t. If anyne here has any nsights.....that would B excellent.

When u go right off to the Horse's Mourth...U gotta make sure the horse is alive.

Generally, these people make fabulous software.
_____________________________________________
Hello,

I am waiting for your response to my update/dysfunction issues. Meanwhile, I noticed earlier, that my original copy of your antispy on my laptop, as opposed to that on this, my desktop.....the messed up new renewal....works just fine, as usual. I also noticed that the original version is 3.0 and the messed up new one is 3.5.


So I just again deleted the messed up renewed file. 3.5....every part, this was the 4th time. I then Googled, went to a downloads site and downloaded a copy of 3.0!

At first, I got expired notice, but without entering registration code it switched to registered copy for some reason.....and IT WORKS JUST FINE! it ALSO UPDATED THE DATABASE.

Now, I have no idea wut your new build 3.5 is about....I only know it does not work in this system. Scans poorly, misses things my other utilities find which never happened before....and it had no sounds. Forget the cleanup option is entirely inferior to that in 3.0.

Right now, my feeling is the problems owed to the new build. But I could be wrong and will await your expert opinion.

Jill 

-______________________________________________

In a message dated 7/11/2007 4:22:27 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time, [email protected] writes:

Dear Jill,

A pleasant day to you!

Thank you for contacting Trend Micro Online Support. I have carefully read your email and I understand that you have no sounds either during scans or in delete history


Have you tried updating your soundcard driver? If updating it will not fix the issue try re-installing the driver.


If ever your issue has been resolved, please email us back with a simple "close case" message so that we could formally close this case. It is always our pleasure assisting you.


Thanks for choosing our product!


Best Regards,

Romulo Manlapaz II
Consumer Support Team
TrendLabs HQ, Trend Micro Incorporated

In order for us to have a history of our correspondence, please do not delete the subject and the contents of this email.

==========================================================
For Future Inquiries, you may file your case at:
http://esupport.trendmicro.com/support/supportcentral/supportcentral.do?id=m1

For commendations or if you are having problems with support, please contact:
[email protected]
==========================================================


-----Original Message-----

From: *************
Sent: 7/11/2007 05:27:54 AM
To: "Retail support" <[email protected]>
Subject: Pls help

O Hi again, I am getting discouraged; was this original mail received at your end? Jill


See what's free at AOL.com.
Hello.

I explained in a follow up mail, that I was able to install and run a fresh copy of 3.0, right? Al my drivers are up to date. As I stated in an early mail, I have NO SOUND ISSUES IN THIS SYSTEM.

The problem is not simply no sounds in the new build.....there are other problems as well. Pls look at the file.

Jill

the problem seems to be in the new 3.5 build. Now please someone address thIS.
_____________________________________________
Dear Jill,

A pleasant day to you!

Thank you for contacting Trend Micro Technical Support. I have carefully read your email and I understand that you have a question regarding the program activation.


To answer your question, please try to do a clean install of the program and then try to re-register. Then please refer to the information I have provided below;

Step 1:

First Option:

To uninstall Trend Micro Anti-Spyware, do these steps:

1. Go to Start >Settings >Control Panel.
2. Double-click on Add/Remove Programs.
3. Click Trend Micro Anti-Spyware >Add/Remove.

Wait for the uninstallation process to finish.

4. Open Windows Explorer and delete the C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\TMAS directory. Right-click on TMAS folder and click on DELETE.

Second Option:

1. Open My Computer
2. Open Local Disk C:\ and look for Program Files -> Trend Micro -> TMAS folder
3. Inside TMAS folder, double left click on SpUninst.exe file. Some file will be deleted.
4. Restart your computer
5. Delete TMAS folder. Open My Computer, Local Disk C:\ and look for Program Files -> Trend Micro -> TMAS folder. Right-click on TMAS folder and click on DELETE.

SB Entry: http://esupport.trendmicro.com/support/viewxml.do?ContentID=124825


Step 2:

For installing Trend Micro Anti-Spyware (TMAS), kindly refer to the steps below:

1. Visit the link below to download the installation file for TMAS 3.5

http://www.trendmicro.com/ftp/products/tmas/TMASInstall_EN_US.exe

2. Click on Trend Micro Anti-Spyware 3.5 and a window will ask if you wish to Open or Save the file. Choose SAVE.
3. You can save the file to the folder of your choice (Ex Desktop)
4. Navigate to where you saved the file and double click on tmasv30.exe to start the installation

Follow the proceeding prompts to complete the installation.


To activate Trend Micro Anti-Spyware:

1. Open the product control panel and click the "Activate" button on the main panel. (To open the product control panel, double-click the Trend Micro Anti-Spyware icon on the Windows tool tray in the lower right corner of your screen).

NOTE: You must be connected to the Internet for activation to be successful.

2. When prompted, enter the Registration Code

After the product has been activated the trial status bar will disappear.


Step 3:

To Activate

Click on this link:

http://www.intermute.com/spysubtrac...-us/misc_pages/subscription_upgrade_form.html

Type in there the necessary information.

Registered E-mail:
Your Registration Code: Click on this IF YOU DONT HAVE A REGISTRATION CODE
Renewal Serial Number:

Make sure that the Registered Email and the Serial number are correct.

Submit it.

Note: The Knowledge Base is a depository of information allowing users to get help in resolving any issue that may arise in using Trend Micro products. You can visit knowledge base web site at this link: http://kb.trendmicro.com/solutions/solutionSearch.asp

If I misunderstood your concern/s, please feel free in replying to this email with more information regarding your inquiry. If ever your issue has been resolved, please email us back with a simple "close case" message so that we could formally close this case. It is always our pleasure assisting you.

Thanks for choosing our product!


Best Regards,

Eden de Castro
Consumer Support Team
TrendLabs HQ, Trend Micro Incorporated

In order for us to have a history of our correspondence, please do not delete the subject and the contents of this email.
==========================================================
For Future Inquiries, you may file your case at: http://esupport.trendmicro.com/support/supportcentral/supportcentral.do?id=m1
For commendations or if you are having problems with support, please contact: [email protected]
If you would like to voice out some of your comments about Trend and our products: [email protected]support.trendmicro.com
==========================================================



-----Original Message-----

From: ****************
Sent: 7/5/2007 06:56:15 AM
To: "Retail support" <[email protected]>
Subject: [SR #:1-96730562] RE: [RCC: US] Solution Bank - Question TO : [email protected]

In a message dated 7/3/2007 9:29:58 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time, [email protected] writesear Jill,

A pleasant day to you!

Thank you for choosing Trend Micro as your computer's safeguard against virus.
Hi I'm Ryan and please allow me to provide you assistance with your questions and concerns about our product.

I understand that you are having some problems with the registration and activation of your program and I apologize for whatever inconvenience this has caused you. With regards to your concern please follow the procedure I provided below:

Please use the activation code TJVL-SZRG-KSXR-JGCR:

Back up the registry first:

To save or back up your Windows Registry, do the following:
a. Click on Start, then Run.
b. On the "Open" field, type "regedit".
c. Highlight "My Computer".
d. Click on "Registry" on the main menu.
e. Click on the "Export Registry File...". In the "Save In:" field, select
a temporary directory for the registry backup.
f. On the "File name" field, type the filename of the backup registry
file.
g. Click the "Save" button.

Once the registry is already backed up, please do the following:

Hi, I changed the reg key and entered my new code as U suggested; I still have no sounds in the clearing traces function. Jill
***********************************************

THERE ARE MANY MORE, I will not YR TIME PASTING THEM.

Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Update:

Again, sometimes when U go to the horse's mouth, the horse is alive and vital, SLEEK & SWIFT. Other times, horse is either dead or so slow it might as well B.

MS horse alive; Trend Micros horses....now, I think, around 6 individual equines.....very sad and slow.

As I posted above, it became clear 2 me that I needed to find a new copy of the original build and download it. I did and I maled them. I have maled them maybe a dozen mails, OK? It worked. I told them that.

Just before, I find this typically lagging, depressed horse mail. OMG. I luv this company. I luv their software. their tech assist horses? Not so much. Not exactly triple crown material,, OK?:wink:

I am pasting. 
________________________________________

a message dated 7/12/2007 10:12:20 A.M. Eastern Daylight Time, [email protected] writes:


Dear Jill,

A pleasant day to you!

Thank you for contacting Trend Micro Technical Support. I have carefully read your email and I understand that you have a question regarding no sound after installing anti spyware 3.5.


Have you tried to download the anti spyware to 3.0 and check if problem persist.

For installing Trend Micro Anti-Spyware (TMAS), kindly refer to the steps below:

1. Visit the link below to download the installation file for TMAS 3.0

http://www.trendmicro.com/download/product.asp?productid=62

2. Click on Trend Micro Anti-Spyware 3.0 and a window will ask if you wish to Open or Save the file. Choose SAVE.
3. You can save the file to the folder of your choice (Ex Desktop)
4. Navigate to where you saved the file and double click on tmasv30.exe to start the installation

Follow the proceeding prompts to complete the installation.


To activate Trend Micro Anti-Spyware:

1. Open the product control panel and click the "Activate" button on the main panel. (To open the product control panel, double-click the Trend Micro Anti-Spyware icon on the Windows tool tray in the lower right corner of your screen).

NOTE: You must be connected to the Internet for activation to be successful.

2. When prompted, enter the Registration Code

After the product has been activated the trial status bar will disappear.




SB Entry: http://esupport.trendmicro.com/support/viewxml.do?ContentID=125434


Note: The Knowledge Base is a depository of information allowing users to get help in resolving any issue that may arise in using Trend Micro products. You can visit knowledge base web site at this link: http://kb.trendmicro.com/solutions/solutionSearch.asp

If I misunderstood your concern/s, please feel free in replying to this email with more information regarding your inquiry. If ever your issue has been resolved, please email us back with a simple "close case" message so that we could formally close this case. It is always our pleasure assisting you.

Thanks for choosing our product!


Best Regards,

Frederick Ortega
Consumer Support Team
TrendLabs HQ, Trend Micro Incorporated

In order for us to have a history of our correspondence, please do not delete the subject and the contents of this email.
==========================================================
For Future Inquiries, you may file your case at: http://esupport.trendmicro.com/support/supportcentral/supportcentral.do?id=m1
For commendations or if you are having problems with support, please contact: [email protected]
If you would like to voice out some of your comments about Trend and our products: [email protected]
==========================================================


-----Original Message-----

From: ***************
Sent: 7/12/2007 05:32:34 AM
To: "Retail support" <[email protected]>
Subject: [SR #:1-97827772] RE: Pls help

In a message dated 7/11/2007 4:22:27 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time, [email protected] writes:
Dear Jill,

A pleasant day to you!

Thank you for contacting Trend Micro Online Support. I have carefully read your email and I understand that you have no sounds either during scans or in delete history


Have you tried updating your soundcard driver? If updating it will not fix the issue try re-installing the driver.


If ever your issue has been resolved, please email us back with a simple "close case" message so that we could formally close this case. It is always our pleasure assisting you.


Thanks for choosing our product!


Best Regards,

Romulo Manlapaz II
Consumer Support Team
TrendLabs HQ, Trend Micro Incorporated

In order for us to have a history of our correspondence, please do not delete the subject and the contents of this email.

==========================================================
For Future Inquiries, you may file your case at:
http://esupport.trendmicro.com/support/supportcentral/supportcentral.do?id=m1

For commendations or if you are having problems with support, please contact:
[email protected]
==========================================================


-----Original Message-----

From: *******************
Sent: 7/11/2007 05:27:54 AM
To: "Retail support" <[email protected]>
Subject: Pls help

O Hi again, I am getting discouraged; was this original mail received at your end? Jill


Hello. I explained in a follow up mail, that I was able to install and run a fresh copy of 3.0, right? Al my drivers are up to date. As I stated in an early mail, I have NO SOUND ISSUES IN THIS SYSTEM. The problem is not simply no sounds in the new build.....there are other problems as well. Pls look at the file. Jill t

The problem seems to be in the new 3.5 build. Now please someone address this.


As I shared in my last mails, if U might pls read them.....is YES, i REALIZED i SHOULD DO THIS on my own, and yes 3.0 works perfectly.

As I shared, again, my feeling is, while the new build I got when I renewed isn't a beta version, there R bugs in it of some kind.

Pls advise. Wut is the difference between 3.0 and 3.5? If I keep my perfectly working new copy of 3.0, will I have up to date databases?

I don get why, given 3.0 is amazing, U guys felt it needed improving.

Jill

___________________________________________
There appears 2 B a major lag time/echo in all this. Notice? I write them wut I come to and do, the next day, they write me to do it. Remember, these humans get paid for this, OK? Not sure which currency, but I am pretty sure they get paid.:1angel:

Can U say, "OUTSOURCING"? Can U say. "The NAFTA"?

Pls, NOBODY THINK THIS ISN'T AMAZING SOFTWARE. iT IS. AMAZING. At LEAST THE BUILD Ii HAD FOR A YEAR AND NOW HAVE AGAIN....IF NOT DOWNLOADED FROM THEM DIRECTLY, WHO CARES?

And my renewal was only $14.95. Just a few days of headaches, is all.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Friday UJpdate, sometimes the real dilema is: should I shoot myself just cry, or throw out all my PCs and get a MAC??????

_______________________________________________
Dear Jill,

A pleasant day to you!

NOTE: To keep our records up-to-date, it is very important to RESPOND to this e-mail.

Thank you for contacting Trend Micro Technical Support. I have carefully read your email and I understand that you have a concern with our Trend Micro Anti-spyware software.

If I misunderstood your concern/s, please feel free in replying to this email with more information regarding your inquiry.


Regarding your concern, there are no much differences with these two softwares ( Trend Micro Anti-spyware 3.0 and Trend Micro Anti-spyware 3.5) the only reason why we have upgraded the version is that we need to also update the Trend Micro Anti-spyware with the new applications being created by Microsoft and other softwares so that it will be compatible with the Trend Micro Anti-spyware software.

Please let me know if I was able to provide you with all the information you need.

VERY IMPORTANT: In order for us to have a history of our correspondence, please do not delete the subject and the contents of this email.
*******************************************
OK, but PULLLEEEAZE..... how do I delete the contents from the beleaguered little registry in my brain ya think??????????? Which function of this, or any other software do I employ to accomplish that, please??????????:sigh:

Nothing IN THE BUGGY 3.5 I bettcha.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Coda (I forgot about this thread):

Now that I learned that this software, version 3.1 .....is not Less than than the killer wasp filled new build I got when I renewed.....I am fine.

Did get EMAILS from 4 OF THEM THERE....left hand doesn't even know right right hand exists.....very sad....demanding if this were resolved or wut? I answered the first....then got 3 more from others saying You did not reply to.....and in biggest point size I could do...I did YES, I DID, OK?:upset:

Trend also sent me a survey about their support.....couldn't fill it out truthfully witout feeling sick so just deleted it.:sigh:

Again, after testing many, many utilities.....along with AWC, my choice to employ this.....was carefully arrived at. This is really, really excellent antispy.

I think someone just messed up with the new build....and bigtime with their retail support, OMG.

Ovah.


----------

